# Sanitation Products



## Dallas (Oct 30, 2006)

What sanitation products do you all use to clean all your equipment with?

Any ones in particular I should avoid?


----------



## Rmacin247 (Nov 2, 2006)

*Cleaning*

We use peroxy carbonate followed by citric acid then water. If you have to clean around grapes or fermenters I would recommend using a diluted SO2 solution.


----------



## Bob M (Nov 8, 2006)

Cleaning and sanitation are different processes and are best caried out in series and not together.
The best cleaning agent is sodium carbonate (soda ash) solution about 1%.
After a good soak wash off with water and sanitise using a hypochlorite solution at abot 100 ppm Chlorine give this solution a contact time of 20 to 30 mins. The wash well with water.
The above procedure is the basic one used in the beverage industry.
Often the the cleaning agent used is caustic soda at about 1/4 % soln. instead of soda ash.
This procedure is used on stainless equipment.
For plastic equipment use Oxonia, hydrogen peroxide, or meta bisulphite instead of hypochlorite.
Note Bugs are made of protein. Fingers are made of protein. If it does not dissolve fingers it will not dissolve bugs. Effective cleaning agents are by their very nature dangerous chemicals. Wash any spills of your hand with juice or soft drink to neutralise the alkali.

Bob M
www.molab.co.nz


----------



## smurfe (Nov 13, 2006)

I use Easy Clean or One Step to clean with and Sodium Meta Bi-sulfate to sanitize with. 

Smurfe


----------



## Trubador (Nov 15, 2006)

Can iodophor be used to sanitize wine making equipment? That is what I use for beer making; however the wine kit I received recommends metabisulfite. I don't see why iodophor could not be used, but maybe I am missing somehting.


----------



## cpfan (Nov 15, 2006)

Absolutely nothing wrong with using iodophor instead of metabisulphite unless you're allergic to iodine.

Steve


----------



## phantom (Nov 19, 2006)

I use B-Brite for cleaning and StarSan for sanitizing. 

For bottling, I'll finish with a Potassium Metabisulfite rinse, so if there's still a little left in the bottle at bottling time, it just helps prevent oxidation.


----------



## DVIL (Jan 28, 2007)

*Never chlorine*

I was always told never to use chlorine in wine making, I always use SO2 it has always worked well for me. And it can be used in so many other applications of wine making.


----------

